# Weird distribution group issue



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

I have a user who receives e-mail sent to an Exchange 2007 e-mail distribution list, but she's not a member of that list. I have verified via the Exchange Management Shell that she is a member of one distribution list, which happens to be a mail enabled security group. The commands I used to verify this are:

Get-DistributionGroup | where { (Get-DistributionGroupMember $_ | foreach {$_.name}) -contains "yourUserName" }

Get-DistributionGroup | where { (Get-DistributionGroupMember $_ | foreach {$_.PrimarySmtpAddress}) -contains "yourUserPrimaryEmailAddress" } 

Any ideas as to why this could be happening?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is she a member of the security group when you look at her group membership? Is she on anyones rules to forward?


----------



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

Nope, she's not a member of the security group that emails to this DL would go to. Strange, eh? She was at one time, however, so I'm wondering if there's something somewhere just screwing around with things. I'm not sure about the forwarding rule thing. I'd bet not, but who knows?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try using ADModify. Maybe you can find the user in that security group.

http://forums.msexchange.org/m_1800543684/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm#1800543684


----------



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

So if I'm not mistaken, using ADModify as recommended on that web site will wipe out all the e-mail addresses in the distribution list and then I'll just add back in the folks who are supposed to be there. Does that sound right?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Or you could see if this users attributes are somehow still stuck in there. I would set up a dummy one and test it out because it looks like it would be easy to make a mistake in the program and accidentally wipe something out. Did this mail enabled security group used to be a plain distribution group?


----------



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

No one here could say whether or not it was every just a plain DL so it's hard to say. When you say you'd setup a dummy one, what do you mean? A dummy one what exactly?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

A dummy mail enabled security groul and and members to it. Do a test run on that.


----------



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah, okay. From what you're thinking what exactly are you trying to see happens? Do you want to see if this user that shouldn't be in the DL gets a message?


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Those commands in your OP only shows what groups the user is a member of.
What if the user is in a group which is then nested in other groups that go back to the DL? have you checked this?

IE UserA is a member of SG1, SG1 is a member of DL1. This means UserA will get emails delivered to DL1. Sounds obvious but no one has mentioned it yet...


----------



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a good point but I've checked out that angle and it's not the issue.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Why don't you use the message tracking tool to trace it? A user may be part of the DL but the forwarding is set for that account at the Exchange level or a rule in Outlook etc. The message tracking feature will show the email come into the DG then bounce off other DG's or users to this user.


----------



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

Good idea. I'll have to look into that and get back to you.


----------

